# 14 LSP durability test in finnish forum



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Hey guys.

Take a look my durability test in Finnish forum.
http://pesukinnas.com/viewtopic.php?f=57&p=143256#p143256


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

sm81 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Take a look my durability test in Finnish forum.
> http://pesukinnas.com/viewtopic.php?f=57&p=143256#p143256


I spotted a couple of spelling mistakes :doublesho:wave:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

chongo said:


> I spotted a couple of spelling mistakes :doublesho:wave:


Me too


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice! Would be cool to see some beading shots through out the test so people can track the differences for themselves.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Sheep said:


> Nice! Would be cool to see some beading shots through out the test so people can track the differences for themselves.


Here you go.
2. Update.

http://pesukinnas.com/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=5530&p=143288#p143288


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Update number 3. After 55 days and 3673 km
http://pesukinnas.com/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=5530&p=143368#p143368


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Update number 4. After 63 days and 4053 km.
http://pesukinnas.com/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=5530&p=143399#p143399


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice to see that some of these cheap waxs are doing so sell.


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

:thumb: Bilt hamber ds wax :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

mikster said:


> :thumb: Bilt hamber ds wax :thumb:


Tell me about it :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Update 5 after 93 days and 5900 kilometers 
http://pesukinnas.com/viewtopic.php?f=57&p=143577#p143577


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the update... I've been enjoying following your testing. :thumb:

- Steampunk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Update 6 after 98 and 6500 kilometers
http://pesukinnas.com/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=5530&p=143592#p143592


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Update 7 after 116 days and 7451 kilometers
http://pesukinnas.com/viewtopic.php?f=57&p=143692#p143692

Not pics in this update.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Final update: 10 wash after 181 days and 9405 kilometers.
http://pesukinnas.com/viewtopic.php?f=57&p=143892#p143892


----------

